# Big Ol' Shed



## justallan (Jul 15, 2015)

So, watching a fire yesterday and went for a ride, I find this big old guy. When I showed it to the boss he recognized it from last spring as one that had just been in a fight do to the shape it was in. It weighs right at 27 lbs, so figure 20 lbs of antler that will fetch me $12 a lb.
CHA-CHING! That's a darn good day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 15, 2015)

psst... I don't think they shed their skulls with their antlers.. haha

Great score. Would have been a nice one to mount on the wall if someone had caught it before whatever did catch it did.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## justallan (Jul 15, 2015)

Good call man I generally re-read anything that I post. Totally missed this one for darned sure. LOL


----------



## TimR (Jul 16, 2015)

Must have been a heck of a fight!
Actually, I think there would be something kinda cool about mounting and displaying a pair that have battle scarring on them.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice rack and a half !


----------



## justallan (Jul 16, 2015)

The boss must have seen it just after the fight. He said when he saw it the antler was busted and it had a broken leg. He and his son went out on snow machines to find it and put it down, but it couldn't be found. I've seen them fight before, but nothing to cause this kind of damage.
I'm thinking of putting something on the busted side either like it had gored something or just "an object" for decoration, but can't figure out what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 16, 2015)

It is amazing what kind of punishment critters can live with. We had a deer in the neighborhood that had a broken hind leg. Bone sticking out. He was around for almost 2 years. I would like to have shot him but houses on 1 acre lots kinda restrict those activities. That must of been one heluva fight. I would like to see the size of the bull that won.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 16, 2015)

You could carve a prosthetic out of wood for the missing part....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 18, 2015)

I never find sheds like that anywhere around here. Not that I ever have time to look...


----------



## justallan (Jul 19, 2015)

Norm, it's been a pretty bad year for them for me also. I generally pay the meat cutter to process my elk every year plus make some cash with them, this year has been a little different for whatever reason.


----------

